# 11 GIFs from Ronda Rousey's More Nage Komi video



## Stickgrappler (Sep 19, 2014)

I took the liberty of making 11 GIFs from Ronda Rousey's More Nage Komi video she posted to her FB

 5 throws in real-time & slo-mo and 1 GIF of all 5 throws real-time.










Enjoy 9 more GIF's here:

11 GIFs of Ronda Rousey's More Nage Komi video ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2014)

Bro - that rocks!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 19, 2014)

Buka said:


> Bro - that rocks!



*blushing*

_domo arigato gozaimasu onisan_!


----------

